# August 2020 Photo of the  Month



## snowbear (Aug 3, 2020)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2020 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of August 2020 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) I like bacon and sausage.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was originally posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## CherylL (Aug 6, 2020)

@Dean_Gretsch Robber Fly and the Dragonfly


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 6, 2020)

How do you submit a photo to the Aug contest? Do you nominate in Sept for the Aug contest?


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 7, 2020)

Any photo that was taken in the month of Aug can be nominated.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 7, 2020)

Actually, it needs to have been _posted_ in the contest month (August 2020 in this case); Rule #4.


----------



## PJM (Aug 8, 2020)

@zulu42  Goldfinches
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not Goldfinches


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 9, 2020)

*Some Enchanted Evening* by @oldhippy


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 10, 2020)

Gabby by @DanOstergren 
Gabby


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 10, 2020)

This one by @stapo49 
Sunset along the Coast.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 12, 2020)

@Sil Costanza


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 14, 2020)

Phare de Men Ruz by @Vieri posted here: Brittany's Lighthouses


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 19, 2020)

Come on, folks. Show the love and nominate!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 19, 2020)

To be a child again by @TreeofLifeStairs  posted here: To be a child again


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 20, 2020)

Waterhead Summer Evening by thereyougo


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 22, 2020)

Only 9 more days to nominate, folks! If you appreciate 'em, nominate 'em!


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 22, 2020)

Marsh Wren here Wren and Heron  by @zombiesniper


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2020)

@Tropicalmemories 
Photos taken with a phone


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2020)

@johngpt - new mexico window
Photos taken with a phone


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2020)

@weepete - Lochan An Ais Sunset
Loch An Ais 01


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 22, 2020)

this one by @bulldurham, in this thread: It Was a Bright, Bright Sunshiny Day


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 24, 2020)

a zillion stars over Nauset lighthouse by SquarePeg


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 24, 2020)

Untitled by @Dean_Gretsch 
Birds and Water Fowl


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 24, 2020)

One from a recent wedding... by @Vtec44 
One from a recent wedding...


----------



## terri (Aug 24, 2020)

Wow.  Going to be a brutal time choosing from this amazing batch.   Terrific work, all around.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 24, 2020)

terri said:


> Wow.  Going to be a brutal time choosing from this amazing batch.   Terrific work, all around.



Some crazy good stuff


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 26, 2020)

Humming bird by MSnowy in the Summer 2020 thread.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 26, 2020)

Wow!  Great stuff this month!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 26, 2020)

Members have really nominated a wonderful variety this month! Great job to everyone ( nominating members _and _the photographers involved! ).


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 27, 2020)

terri said:


> Wow.  Going to be a brutal time choosing from this amazing batch.   Terrific work, all around.



Might have to put them all in a hat and pick one...


----------



## terri (Aug 27, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  Going to be a brutal time choosing from this amazing batch.   Terrific work, all around.
> ...


It's a good problem to have, really.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2020)

Yeah, some real belters in here this month again.


----------



## limr (Aug 28, 2020)

Su Corazon by @Tuna
Su Corazón


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 30, 2020)

Get 'em in, folks!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2020)

Bump.

Last day to get those nominations in!


----------

